# PB looked weird just now.



## turmeric (Jun 2, 2008)

I just tried to open the link on my favorites and it asked me to log in, which is odd because I hadn't logged out, but that happens sometimes. The weird thing is that there was no formatting. I mean none. No logo, no TVP Curves, nada. Just blue and purple words in huge print. Now that I'm logged in, it looks normal. Is everything okay?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm working on it...


----------



## turmeric (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks, at least it isn't because I'm going nuts or something. It made me realize how much coding there must be on this thing all the time.


----------



## bookslover (Jun 2, 2008)

When I've logged on today, the "forums" link in the Site Navigation box has been missing. (It's usually just above the "blogs" link on that list.) Plus the basic layout looks slightly different - not weird, just a little different.


----------



## HaigLaw (Jun 2, 2008)

bookslover said:


> When I've logged on today, the "forums" link in the Site Navigation box has been missing. (It's usually just above the "blogs" link on that list.) Plus the basic layout looks slightly different - not weird, just a little different.



yeah, I noticed that too. Was hoping Rich wasn't mad at something I said.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 2, 2008)

I changed the landing page for http://www.puritanboard.com to the forums. When you click on the Westminster Abbey logo or The PuritanBoard in the Site Navigation it takes you to the same place: the forums. Hence the Forums link is now superfluous.

I found, for myself, that the home page was not very useful or descriptive. I would never go to it and click immediately away from it. I'm going to be tabbing the forums on the forums page eventually.


----------



## turmeric (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks, Rich!


----------

